
Npm-to-git – a tool to circumvent the NPM registry and use Git repos directly - _redwire
https://github.com/zsck/npm-to-git
======
_redwire
I'm the developer of this thing, by the way. Ten points to the first person to
point out the ironic twist in the tool's implementation.

